

Users that send bug reports are your biggest fans. Cherish that - kirillzubovsky
https://medium.com/startup-shenanigans/766c9e373acc

======
jenntoda
"Your most unhappy customers are your greatest source of learning" \- Bill
Gates

~~~
kirillzubovsky
I believe Dave McClure also encourages you to have customers that either love
you or hate you, since those are the source of real feedback. Indifferent
customers are just that.

